# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Próxima KDD. Dónde y cuándo?

## Luján

Visto el éxito de las KDD de la Fuensanta y Rudiera, y viendo que han sido unas 10 semanas entre ambas, se me está ocurriendo programar la 3ª KDD del foro para otras 10 semanas después de la de Ruidera, lo que viene a ser las siguientes fechas:

19 al 21 de noviembre.

Como ya por esa fechas hará algo de frío, lo mejor sería plantearla por la zona sur. Pero teniendo en cuenta que las dos primeras (Fuensanta y Ruidera) han sido en el cuarto sureste de la península, sería lo propio plantearla en alguno de los otros 3 cuartos.

Abro este hilo para preguntar qué parecen las fechas y dónde creéis que debe hacerse.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

A mi personalmente me gustaría ir a menquinenza, también estaría bien iznajar, los grandes lagos extremeños, pero bueno, supongo que por el sur hay muchas bellezas que los de la zona nos pueden sugerir.

Ya vamos viendo como va saliendo la cosa

----------


## jasg555

En Extremadura, hay más posibilidades de temperaturas no muy desagradables en esa época. Son tierras de invernaje del ganado, de transhumancia.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Luján, hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo mi opinión.

Respeto a las fechas que propones Luján, me parece que en un fin de semana normal, da poco tiempo ha visitar cualquier lugar, además si el desplazamiento es largo, mucho menos.
Bajo mi punto de vista sería mejor el primer fin de semana de diciembre del dia 3 al 6 de diciembre, o incluso si muchos hacen puente hasta el 8 de diciembre.

Sitios se me ocurren muchos, por ejemplo los tres embalses Conde Guadalhorce, y Guadalhorce-Guadalteba, un sitio precioso, además cerca se encuentra La Laguna Fuente Piedra, si quedaramos por ejemplo en Antequera, tambien se podría visitar Iznajar, creo que la distancia no es mucha.

Otro sitio podría ser el Parque Nacional de Doñana, pero éste habría que organizarlo con bastante tiempo.

Lo dicho sitios hay muchos sea el que sea me parecera bien, pero creo que hay que concretar una fecha factible para la mayoria.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Personalmente, ambas KDD han sido en fines de semanas normales, sin vacaciones ni puentes, una de las razones por las que sólo he ido un día. Pero bien aprovechado un día da para mucho.

En la del Fuensanta vimos 3 presas a fondo y una de pasada (De pasada una de camino a la KDD que no recuerdo el nombre, el Fuensanta a fondo y volviendo, pues el Cenajo y el Camarillas)

En la de Ruidera, no pensé que nos diera tiempo a caminar, bañarnos 2 veces, comer, ver todas las paradas de las lagunas, y explicar la problemática de la Santos Morcillo. Todo eso, con 3.5 horas de ida y otras de vuelta.

Si se va el viernes por la tarde-noche y se vuelve el domingo por la tarde (noche no que hay que descansar para el lunes) queda todo el sábado para hacer la visita. No me parece mal plan.

Además, el fin de semana del puente, seguramente haya mucha gente que ya lo tenga comprometido.

Pero, como siempre, la fecha y el lugar lo impondrá la mayoría. Así que a votar.




EDIT:

Por comodidad propia, yo propondría lo que yo llamo "la ruta de los 3 pantanos" en Valencia (Buseo, Benagéber y Loriguilla), que se ve cómodamente en un día, quedando otro para visitar La Muela, El Naranjero y Forata, por ejemplo.

Pero es una opción que estaría en el cuarto ya visitado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A mí si puedo asistir, me vendria bien los grandes lagos de Extramadura, como he leido por ahí, o la zona centro de Andalucia, como dice otro, Iznajar. Ya se decidirá por votación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues evidentemente lo que decidamos la mayoría  :Smile: 

He leído por ahí el tema de los cuadrantes para irlos variando así como también los embalses de la zona del Guadalhorce, Iznájar, los lagos extremeños, Mequinenza, etc.

Bien, yo voy a dar mi opinión a ver que os parece.

Para evitar pasar frío, opto por la opción de Conde Guadalhorce, y Guadalhorce-Guadalteba o también Iznájar. La fecha, pues por noviembre - diciembre. Una buena fecha sería el puente que hay en diciembre, pero también es verdad, que esa fecha puede que ya haya gente que la tenga comprometida, todo sería ir viendo la disponibilidad y si se puede, pues creo que sería una buena fecha

En cuanto a los lagos extremeños, vendría bien algún puente o algo similar, pues, como sabemos, hay unos cuantos embalses bien grandecitos con mucho perímetro, y si queremos verlos aceptablemente, hay que echar un tiempecito más bien larguito... y si tenemos suerte, podríamos hasta ver todo el sistema desembalsar, además de que es el momento cuando más bonito están pues después todo el terreno se seca y parece un desierto por lo que, una buena fecha para visitarlos podría ser por Carnavales o en Semana Santa si no somos muy de procesiones... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Conforme avance el calor y se vaya acercando el verano que viene, huyendo de la calor, se puede ver algún embalse de la zona norte. Cuál??? Pues hay multitud de ellos. Una buena opción podría ser el sistema del Ebro (Caspes, Mequinenza, Riba-Roja, Flix). Otra opción, los embalses de la zona cercana al Pirineo, Canelles, Rialb, Camarasa, Grado, esos embalses de por ahí...

Después del verano del año que viene, otro sitio digno de visitar podría ser los embalses del Sistema del Duero (Almendra, Aldeadávila y Saucelle)...

En fin, como vemos, hay un montón posible de combinaciones, pero, desde mi punto de vista, lo que he puesto anteriormente, no estaría nada mal. 

*Como lo véis y qué os parece????*  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, pues evidentemente lo que decidamos la mayoría 
> 
> He leído por ahí el tema de los cuadrantes para irlos variando así como también los embalses de la zona del Guadalhorce, Iznájar, los lagos extremeños, Mequinenza, etc.
> 
> Bien, yo voy a dar mi opinión a ver que os parece.
> 
> Para evitar pasar frío, opto por la opción de Conde Guadalhorce, y Guadalhorce-Guadalteba o también Iznájar. La fecha, pues por noviembre - diciembre. Una buena fecha sería el puente que hay en diciembre, pero también es verdad, que esa fecha puede que ya haya gente que la tenga comprometida, todo sería ir viendo la disponibilidad y si se puede, pues creo que sería una buena fecha
> 
> En cuanto a los lagos extremeños, vendría bien algún puente o algo similar, pues, como sabemos, hay unos cuantos embalses bien grandecitos con mucho perímetro, y si queremos verlos aceptablemente, hay que echar un tiempecito más bien larguito... y si tenemos suerte, podríamos hasta ver todo el sistema desembalsar, además de que es el momento cuando más bonito están pues después todo el terreno se seca y parece un desierto por lo que, una buena fecha para visitarlos podría ser por Carnavales o en Semana Santa si no somos muy de procesiones...
> ...




Madre, lo tienes todo ya bien planeado  :Big Grin: . Yo la verdad a los que estén de Madrid para arriba, me pillan algo lejillos, aunque si pudiera escaparme a ver Almendra... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Por aquí por el sur si me pilla bien puede que si vaya, pero no lo sé. Por lo menos ya tenemos una ligera idea de lo que podemos hacer.

----------


## ben-amar

Aunque estoy deseando conocer los grandes lagos extremeños y Mequinenza, abogo por Iznajar o los del Guadalete.
Con respecto a la fecha, me da igual. Vividas 2 KDD`s, me apunto a todas, salvo que me surja algun contratiempo de fuerza mayor.
Coincido con Lujan, un dia bien planificado da para mucho, hasta para bañarse y pasear

----------


## F. Lázaro

> o los del Guadalete.


Guadalete o Guadalhorce???  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar

> Guadalete o Guadalhorce???


Guadalhorce, es Guadalhorce.
Lo que es estar pendiente tambien de otra cosa.
Disculpadme

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Guadalhorce, es Guadalhorce.
> Lo que es estar pendiente tambien de otra cosa.
> Disculpadme


Te lo preguntaba porque al poner lo de Guadalete, he pensado o que te habías equivocado o... que decías de ir a ver Bornos, Arcos, Guadalcacín, Hurones, y todos esos embalses.

Entendido queda entonces  :Wink:

----------


## aberroncho

Yo tengo predilección por los "embalses del chorro" Guadalhorce, Guadalteba y Conde de Guadalhorce y un poco mas abajo el embalse y contraembalse de la central Tajo de la Encantada, el caminito del Rey, el desfiladero de los gaitanes y toda esa zona que es una maravilla. Si algún día se hace una KDD por esta zona + embalse de Iznájar + Laguna de Fuente Piedra que están muy cercanas no me la pierdo por nada del mundo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo tengo predilección por los "embalses del chorro" Guadalhorce, Guadalteba y Conde de Guadalhorce y un poco mas abajo el embalse y contraembalse de la central Tajo de la Encantada, el caminito del Rey, el desfiladero de los gaitanes y toda esa zona que es una maravilla. *Si algún día se hace una KDD por esta zona + embalse de Iznájar + Laguna de Fuente Piedra* que están muy cercanas no me la pierdo por nada del mundo.


No va a ser mucha tela... :Confused: 

Guadalhorce
Guadalteba
Conde de Guadalhorce
Tajo de la Encantada
Camino del Rey
Desfiladero de los Gaitanes
Iznájar
Laguna de Fuente Piedra

Sería la... pero ni planificando al segundo creo que diera tiempo a ver todo esto en un fin de semana  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aberroncho

> No va a ser mucha tela...
> 
> Guadalhorce
> Guadalteba
> Conde de Guadalhorce
> Tajo de la Encantada
> Camino del Rey
> Desfiladero de los Gaitanes
> Iznájar
> ...


Guadalhorce-Guadalteba están juntos y comunicados entre ellos. Conde de Guadalhorce está a 2 minutos por carretera. A  15 minutos está el desfiladero de los gaitanes, el principo del caminito del Rey y "Tajo de la Encantada".
Antequera sería el sitio donde pernoctar y otro día para Iznájar y laguna de fuente piedra. También estarían a tiro de piedra Cordobilla y Malpasillo-Jauja , lo que pasa es que yo que los conozco demasiado bien no los recomiendo porque dan pena.

----------


## ben-amar

> Guadalhorce-Guadalteba están juntos y comunicados entre ellos. Conde de Guadalhorce está a 2 minutos por carretera. A  15 minutos está el desfiladero de los gaitanes, el principo del caminito del Rey y "Tajo de la Encantada".
> Antequera sería el sitio donde pernoctar y otro día para Iznájar y laguna de fuente piedra. También estarían a tiro de piedra Cordobilla y Malpasillo-Jauja , lo que pasa es que yo que los conozco demasiado bien no los recomiendo porque dan pena.


Decidido; si sale la opcion esta, quedas nombrado organizador oficial de la ruta e intendente general. 

Entre tus tus funciones, tendras la de controlar los minutos y segundos de parada en cada uno de los lugares a visitar, las fotos que podran realizar cada uno de los miembros (muchas) y cuidar que no quede nada por registrar fotograficamente. Previamente, habras pasado revista y verificado que cada uno lleve su camara.


Deberas cuidar que al menor indicio de rugidos estomacales, los hambrientos asistentes a la KDD tengan un papeo rico y abundante en un lugar B.B.B. (bueno, bonito y barato).

Así mismo, deberas procurar un buen lugar de descanso para tan fatigada tropa.

Deberias tomar nota y que no se te olvide nada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Decidido; si sale la opcion esta, quedas nombrado organizador oficial de la ruta e intendente general. 
> 
> Entre tus tus funciones, tendras la de controlar los minutos y segundos de parada en cada uno de los lugares a visitar, las fotos que podran realizar cada uno de los miembros (muchas) y cuidar que no quede nada por registrar fotograficamente. Previamente, habras pasado revista y verificado que cada uno lleve su camara.
> 
> 
> Deberas cuidar que al menor indicio de rugidos estomacales, los hambrientos asistentes a la KDD tengan un papeo rico y abundante en un lugar B.B.B. (bueno, bonito y barato).
> 
> Así mismo, deberas procurar un buen lugar de descanso para tan fatigada tropa.
> 
> Deberias tomar nota y que no se te olvide nada.



Jajajajajajaja. A sus ordenes comandante aberroncho  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Decidido; si sale la opcion esta, quedas nombrado organizador oficial de la ruta e intendente general. 
> 
> Entre tus tus funciones, tendras la de controlar los minutos y segundos de parada en cada uno de los lugares a visitar, las fotos que podran realizar cada uno de los miembros (muchas) y cuidar que no quede nada por registrar fotograficamente. Previamente, habras pasado revista y verificado que cada uno lleve su camara.
> 
> 
> Deberas cuidar que al menor indicio de rugidos estomacales, los hambrientos asistentes a la KDD tengan un papeo rico y abundante en un lugar B.B.B. (bueno, bonito y barato).
> 
> Así mismo, deberas procurar un buen lugar de descanso para tan fatigada tropa.
> 
> Deberias tomar nota y que no se te olvide nada.


Jajajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , muy bueno ben-amar  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Jajajajajajaja , muy bueno ben-amar


Es que hay que cuidar cada detalle :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Ben-amar!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: Pezao planificación le vas a dar a Aberroncho!!!Seguro que lo tiene todo en cuenta!!

----------


## cantarin

¿Al final a donde nos vamos a ir?...

----------


## Luján

Pues aún no se sabe.

A ver si alguien se anima a poner la lista de posibilidades y comienza la votación.

Sea como sea, yo creo que no podré acudir si no está en el rango de acción de ir y volver en el día, lo que me limita muchísimo la zona.

Cuanto antes se decida mejor, más aún si se piensa hacer en el puente de la Constitución, ya que esos días los hoteles estarán a tope.

----------


## sergi1907

Y a esta no creo que pueda acudir, ya que en invierno no me atrevo a viajar con los enanos, pero para la próxima en primavera no tengo excusas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Tras hacer un repaso por todas las opciones propuestas, sería conveniente hacer la encuesta que dice Luján, pero puesta con votos y esas cosas como sale lo del trasvase del Ebro, es que yo no se hacerla. Eso sí os pongo la lista de los sitios propuestos.

a) Menquinenza

b) Lagos de Extremadura

c) Iznajar

d) Guadalhorce-Guadalteba

e) Benagéber, loriguilla, etc.

f) Almendra (Sist. de duero)

Asique nada. ya veremos que va surgiendo.

un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Por desgracia, si es en el puente de la Constitución y la Inmaculada yo no podré asistir ya que estaré fuera de España. Por lo que no voto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En esta existe un 80% de posibilidades de que asista, así que mis votos van a ir a parar a Lagos de Extremadura y Iznájar, que son los más cercanos.

----------


## cantarin

hola compis

Yo votaría por los lagos de Extremadura.

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Mi voto por los lagos de Extremadura

----------


## jasg555

Creo que por clima Extremadura es lo más apropiado.

Pero pretender visitar todo es difícil. Habría que centrarse en una zona. por ejemplo La Serena, Zújar y Orellana están bastante cerca.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo me inclinaria por las zona esta de la Serena, como dice Jasg

----------


## cantarin

Hola compis

Ciertamente la mejor zona es la de la Serena, además F. Lázaro tiene un gps escrito que nos lo recorre todo facilmente, en mi intento fallido de ir a verlos me lo hizo llegar y es muy sencillo ir de uno a otro.

Asi que si vamos por allí F. Lázaro nos puede hacer de cicerone a la perfección.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, parece que va a salir elegido "Los Lagos Extremeños". Creo que lo unico que faltaria por concretar la fecha, luego los lugares exactos donde quedar, los alojamientos.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Creo que faltan muchas cosas. Ya direis. :Wink: 


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## cantarin

Bueno eso supongo que se ahará después, de sitios vamos creo que nos cundiría en ver unos cuantos desde Garcia Sola, Cijara, Orellana, Zujay y la Serena. Estan bastante juntitos y si viene F. Lázaro tenemos el mejor cicerone posible.

De todas formas no hay ningun decisión tomada creo yo, eso ya lo dirán los moderadores.

Un saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

A mí me gustaría los embalses del Guadalhorce, pero como ya los conozco y creo que habrá mas oportunidades y mejores fechas para que el resto de foreros los podáis conocer, me apunto a esta QDD en La Serena y alrededores, siempre que la fecha y mi trabajo sean compatibles.
Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno eso supongo que se ahará después, de sitios vamos creo que nos cundiría en ver unos cuantos desde Garcia Sola, Cijara, Orellana, Zujay y la Serena. Estan bastante juntitos y si viene F. Lázaro tenemos el mejor cicerone posible.
> *
> De todas formas no hay ningun decisión tomada creo yo, eso ya lo dirán los moderadores*.
> 
> Un saludo.



Claro que no hay ninguna decisión tomada, solo habia puesto lo que decian la mayoria de los votos :Stick Out Tongue: . Cuando ya opinen FEDE y los demás decidiremos entre todos.

----------


## cantarin

Hola Embalses

Ciertamente tiene toda la pinta de ir a los lagos de extremadura, porque hay 3 votos pero falta gente. Claro que los moderadores son los que toman las decisiones. Asique nada con un poquito de tiempo sabremos a donde vamos el puente de diciembre.

Un saludo compi

----------


## Luján

En este caso no somos los moderadores los que tomamos las decisiones.

Puesto que hay una votación, la decisión será tomada por mayoría.

Personalmente me absetnog de votar pues, como creo recordar que ya dije, difícilmente podré ir a ningún sitio que no esté a tiro de ida-vuelta desde Valencia.

Si cambian las cosas, entonces votaré. Aunque creo que los embalses extremeños es una buena opción.

Lo ideal sería que alguien de la zona, o que la conozca, intentara organizar los horarios y los lugares donde quedarse. Nadie como los de allí para saber cuál es el tiempo límite para decidirse y comenzar a buscar alojamientos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En este caso no somos los moderadores los que tomamos las decisiones.
> 
> Puesto que hay una votación, la decisión será tomada por mayoría.
> 
> Personalmente me absetnog de votar pues, como creo recordar que ya dije, difícilmente podré ir a ningún sitio que no esté a tiro de ida-vuelta desde Valencia.
> 
> Si cambian las cosas, entonces votaré. Aunque creo que los embalses extremeños es una buena opción.
> 
> *Lo ideal sería que alguien de la zona, o que la conozca, intentara organizar los horarios y los lugares donde quedarse. Nadie como los de allí para saber cuál es el tiempo límite para decidirse y comenzar a buscar alojamientos.*



Pues ya está, F. Lázaro, te estamos esperando  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por mí, ningún problema, donde decida la mayoría  :Wink: .




> Lo ideal sería que alguien de la zona, o que la conozca, intentara organizar los horarios y los lugares donde quedarse. Nadie como los de allí para saber cuál es el tiempo límite para decidirse y comenzar a buscar alojamientos.


Dependiendo de la fecha en que se vaya, el tiempo que estemos allí, los que vayan a ir, se puede pensar en unas rutas o en otras. Esta noche, me pondré a hacer diferentes rutas/posibilidades que se podrían hacer.

----------


## cantarin

Hola F. Lázaro

Apareció el "maestro reimius" de los lagos de Extremadura. Ciertamente creo que esa zona el que mejor la conoces eres tu que eres de la zona, además con tu gps movil es muy sencillo seguir el camino. Seguro que nos propones una serie de rutas bastante suculentas y apetecibles.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola F. Lázaro
> 
> Apareció el "maestro reimius" de los lagos de Extremadura. Ciertamente creo que esa zona el que mejor la conoces eres tu que eres de la zona, además con tu gps movil es muy sencillo seguir el camino. Seguro que nos propones una serie de rutas bastante suculentas y apetecibles.
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola cantarin.

En cuanto a la fecha de la KDD, pues como decida la mayoría, pero una buena fecha podría ser el puente de diciembre, así, tendríamos más tiempo de verlos un poco más, porque, los 5 son bien grandecitos, no son precisamente unas charcas  :Embarrassment: 

En cuanto a la ruta, pues lo mismo, dependiendo del tiempo del que dispongamos pues se puede elegir unas u otras un poco más "a fondo".

La ruta base sería Presa de Cijara, bajar por la N502, cruzar los puentes de Castilblanco y Bonazaire sobre García de Sola hasta Herrera del Duque. De ahí, girar a la derecha hacia Peloche para adentrarnos en García de Sola y llegar hasta la presa del mismo. De ahí, seguir por la N430 hasta Navalvillar de Pela y bajar hasta la presa de Orellana. De ahí, seguir recto hasta el Zújar y desde ésta, acceder a La Serena.

Dependiendo del tiempo del que tengamos, ya se irán incluyendo visitas a otras zonas de los embalses... todo hay que irlo viendo, con los horarios y disponibilidad de la que dispongamos en su momento  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola F. Lázaro
> 
> Apareció el "maestro reimius" de los lagos de Extremadura. Ciertamente creo que esa zona el que mejor la conoces eres tu que eres de la zona, además con tu gps movil es muy sencillo seguir el camino. Seguro que nos propones una serie de rutas bastante suculentas y apetecibles.
> 
> Un saludo.



Jeje  :Big Grin: 

Te gusta La Caza del Octubre Rojo ¿La película o el libro?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jeje 
> 
> Te gusta La Caza del Octubre Rojo ¿La película o el libro?


Por lo que veo, a ti sí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , la has cazado al vuelo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cantarin

Hola a los dos

Ciertamente me gusta la caza del octubre rojo, he visto varias veces la película lo que no he hecho ha sido leerme el libro, de hecho desconocía de su existencia, pero creo que puede ser una lectura bastante interesante.

Pero vamos ya has visto como en un momento Federico nos ha hecho una ruta en un plis plas, es el maestro reimius de los lagos de Extremadura, nos puede enseñar lugares reconditos, seguro que algun secreto de los embalses, y lugares buenos para comer, para pasar la noche, etc. Ya se irá viendo si es que al final si la kdd va a extremadura

La pelicula es bastante buena, inteligente, de intución y Conery hace un papelon. Un saludo a los dos.

----------


## Luján

> Hola a los dos
> 
> Ciertamente me gusta la caza del octubre rojo, he visto varias veces la película lo que no he hecho ha sido leerme el libro, de hecho desconocía de su existencia, pero creo que puede ser una lectura bastante interesante.
> 
> Pero vamos ya has visto como en un momento Federico nos ha hecho una ruta en un plis plas, es el maestro reimius de los lagos de Extremadura, nos puede enseñar lugares reconditos, seguro que algun secreto de los embalses, y lugares buenos para comer, para pasar la noche, etc. Ya se irá viendo si es que al final si la kdd va a extremadura
> 
> La pelicula es bastante buena, inteligente, de intución y Conery hace un papelon. Un saludo a los dos.



Siguiendo un poco con el off-topic, No sólo Sean Connery hace un papelón. También lo hacen Sam Neill y Alec Baldwin.

La novela de Tom Clancy está bastante bien, tanto que es una de las pocas que he leído varias veces. La adaptación al cine, que veo casi todos los años, tanto que casi me sé los diálogos de memoria (hasta los que son en ruso), es bastante fiel a la novela, aunque deja atrás muchas cosas.

Si te gusta ese tipo de películas o novelas te la recomiendo.


F. Lázaro: Muy bueno tu planteamiento de los días.

----------


## ben-amar

Me autocito y te encomiendo lo que en su dia dije a Aberroncho:



> Decidido; si sale la opcion esta, quedas nombrado organizador oficial de la ruta e intendente general. 
> 
> Entre tus tus funciones, tendras la de controlar los minutos y segundos de parada en cada uno de los lugares a visitar, las fotos que podran realizar cada uno de los miembros (muchas) y cuidar que no quede nada por registrar fotograficamente. Previamente, habras pasado revista y verificado que cada uno lleve su camara.
> 
> 
> Deberas cuidar que al menor indicio de rugidos estomacales, los hambrientos asistentes a la KDD tengan un papeo rico y abundante en un lugar B.B.B. (bueno, bonito y barato).
> 
> Así mismo, deberas procurar un buen lugar de descanso para tan fatigada tropa.
> 
> Deberias tomar nota y que no se te olvide nada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Puesto que mi viaje va ser de ida-vuelta en un día, lo suyo, sería ver lo más gordo un día, y después, los que queden, que vean lo más pequeño, aunque pequeño por ahí no hay demasidas cosas  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## cantarin

Vamos Luján que tu eres a la caza del octubre rojo como yo con el coloso en llamas que me se los dialogos jejeje. Bueno pues buscaré la novela y la leere con atención a ver que cosas se nos ha dejado.

Bueno Federico creo que Ben-Amar te hizo una directiva marco de como preparar una kedada. Ya veras como nos puedes montar una buena kdd, pero vamos sería bueno hacer un croquis y publicarlo, para que foreros como Embalses al 100% pueda elegir el día que pueden ir y escaparse a la visita que quieran, ya que si es en el puente de diciembre tendremos muchos dias para visitar aquello y puede que foreros que no puedan ir todo el tiempo si puedan escaparse un día o dos.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> sería bueno hacer un croquis y publicarlo, para que foreros como Embalses al 100% pueda elegir el día que pueden ir y escaparse a la visita que quieran, ya que si es en el puente de diciembre tendremos muchos dias para visitar aquello y puede que foreros que no puedan ir todo el tiempo si puedan escaparse un día o dos.
> 
> Un saludo.


Ok  :Wink: , a sus órdenes

----------


## ben-amar

¡así me gusta! :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## cantarin

Las ordenes las da usted mi capitan!!!!

Además hoy es el mejor día para decirlo, porque es el día de las fuerzas armadas. Además creo que el próximo día que estemos allí si al final es el sitio, vamos a decir ¡¡¡a la orden mi capitan!!!!

Con paso firme marchen, marchemos todos juntos al copas, detras de Federico a ver!!!!

un dos, un dos, un dos, un dos, Garcia sola, un dos, un dos, un dos, orellana, un dos, un dos un dos, cijara, un dos un dos, un dos, un dos, Zújar, un dos, un dos, un dos, el monstruo de la serena.

HAbalmos compis

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las ordenes las da usted mi capitan!!!!
> 
> Además hoy es el mejor día para decirlo, porque es el día de las fuerzas armadas. Además creo que el próximo día que estemos allí si al final es el sitio, vamos a decir ¡¡¡a la orden mi capitan!!!!
> 
> Con paso firme marchen, marchemos todos juntos al copas, detras de Federico a ver!!!!
> 
> un dos, un dos, un dos, un dos, Garcia sola, un dos, un dos, un dos, orellana, un dos, un dos un dos, cijara, un dos un dos, un dos, un dos, Zújar, un dos, un dos, un dos, el monstruo de la serena.
> 
> HAbalmos compis


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Las ordenes las da usted mi capitan!!!!
> 
> Además hoy es el mejor día para decirlo, porque es el día de las fuerzas armadas. Además creo que el próximo día que estemos allí si al final es el sitio, vamos a decir ¡¡¡a la orden mi capitan!!!!
> 
> Con paso firme marchen, marchemos todos juntos al copas, detras de Federico a ver!!!!
> 
> un dos, un dos, un dos, un dos, Garcia sola, un dos, un dos, un dos, orellana, un dos, un dos un dos, cijara, un dos un dos, un dos, un dos, Zújar, un dos, un dos, un dos, el monstruo de la serena.
> 
> HAbalmos compis


Iremos desfilando.
Jajajajajaja. El rato que habrás hechado con tanto "un dos".


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iremos desfilando.
> Jajajajajaja. El rato que habrás hechado con tanto "un dos".


No hombre... con Ctrl+C y Ctrl+V se hace rápido  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Ahora después, cuando desconecte, voy a preparar un poco los embalses para decir las zonas que se podrían visitar (incluiré algunas imágenes de las que tengo subidas para decir mejor el sitio que es, así como mapas), tanto si sólo disponemos de un día como si disponemos de dos.

----------


## cantarin

Bueno, compis ciertamente un poco tardé porque era escrito no con control+V como decía Embalses al 100%, sino que lo hice escrito a manita, jejeje. Bueno quizás desfilemos uno detras de otro... ¿No habrá algun sítio extrecho por donde solo pase una persona y tengamos que desfilar? jejejeje

Vamos que esto es una gracia que puede estar bien... Además todos uniformados con las camisetas de Embalses.net ya veras tu que bien va la cosa jejeje.... Eso si la camiseta enciam de la camiseta de manga larga porque sino nos congelamos jejeje. 

Un saludo y gracias por el plano que nos va a hacer para ver esos embalses. un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿No habrá algun sítio extrecho por donde solo pase una persona y tengamos que desfilar?


"Haberlos haylos"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Si quieres nos metemos por el medio del monte, que entre el frío, el rocío de la mañana, las piedras resbaladizas por el agua, el musgo que haya en las piedras que resbala como la madre que... los arañazos de las jaras y los pinos... lo que tu quieras cantarin... como si quieres que nos echemos unos largos en Cijara, que el agua tiene que estar buena para esas fechas... buena para coger una buena hipotermia  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ahora prepararé un poquillo una ruta  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> "Haberlos haylos" 
> 
> Si quieres nos metemos por el medio del monte, que entre el frío, el rocío de la mañana, las piedras resbaladizas por el agua, el musgo que haya en las piedras que resbala como la madre que... los arañazos de las jaras y los pinos... lo que tu quieras cantarin... como si quieres que nos echemos unos largos en Cijara, que el agua tiene que estar buena para esas fechas... buena para coger una buena hipotermia 
> 
> Ahora prepararé un poquillo una ruta 
> 
> Un saludo.


¡Pero bueno! ¿tu que vas a organizar, una visita a los embalses o unas maniobras de supervivencia?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Pero bueno! ¿tu que vas a organizar, una visita a los embalses o unas maniobras de supervivencia?


Es que me ví la serie entera de McGyver... y claro, hay que ponerla en práctica sus métodos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Lo que me hubiera gustado ver a McGyver de invitado en bricomanía  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: , madre mía la que hubiera liado  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Línea azul: Recorrido base. Los puntos indican zonas de parada.
Puntos rojos: Presas
Puntos verdes: Paradas durante el recorrido base.
Puntos amarillos/línea lila: recorridos interesantes de hacer

Bien. Todo el recorrido que se ve en la imagen, incluyendo tanto la línea azul así como la lila, va a ser muy complicado hacerla en un día, por no decir, imposible. Son unos cuantos kilómetros a los que habría que añadir el tiempo que se tarda en recorrerlos (estas carreteras no son precisamente para zurrarle al coche) y además, hay que añadir el tiempo para comer. Teniendo en cuenta que en diciembre anochece más bien pronto, todo el recorrido, sería imposible.

La línea azul, sí que podría hacerse en un día, pero habría que hacerla bastante ligerita. Una paradita en cada punto no demorando mucho tiempo. En diciembre los días son más bien cortos y no tendríamos que perder mucho tiempo.

En caso de que estemos dos días, que sería lo suyo para verlos realmente bien, pues se podría hacer toda la ruta completa de la imagen, más despacio y viendo mejor cada sitio, diviendo el recorrido en dos días, por ejemplo: Cijara y García de Sola en uno, y Orellana, Zújar y La Serena en otro.

Luego más tarde, detallaré aún más el recorrido con imágenes de cada sitio en los que he marcado en el mapa  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Bueno!

Pues parece que ya se ha decido el dónde y el cuándo de la próxima reunión.

Los Lagos Extremeños en el puente de la Constitución.

Yo no puedo hacer puente, trabajo el 7. Ya veremos si puedo apuntarme, pero me queda un poco lejos.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo tampoco, estoy, mejor estamos, mi santa y yo, fuera de España. Y nos hubiese gustado ya que no conocemos la zona.
Será a la próxima
Saludos

----------


## cantarin

Hola Federico

Veo que lo tuyo y los mapas son una gozada... Vaya técnico que tenemos en la materia.

Ciertamente es para acerlo en varios dias. Además son 16 puntos de visita creo que nos da para un buen trecho. Poco a poco se irá detallando para que lo veamos mejor.

Solo me asalta una pregunta.  ¿No hay carreteras más próximas a Orellana para ver mas embalse? parece que la carretera esta un poco lejos del Embalse, ¿no hay algo que lo bordee un poco para verlo?... lo digo porque en Entrepeñas como habeis visto si lo hay, o caminos para luego ver otros sitios. Si no los hay no problem porque ya vemos unas cuantos tramos de Orellana.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿No hay carreteras más próximas a Orellana para ver mas embalse? parece que la carretera esta un poco lejos del Embalse, ¿no hay algo que lo bordee un poco para verlo?


Haber, que yo sepa ahora de memoria, hay una carretera más próxima al embalse, la pista de servicio de la CHG del Canal de Las Dehesas, pero, hay muchas curvas, va cogiendo las curvas de nivel que hace el trayecto del canal y a lo tonto a lo tonto, haces muchos más km.

Luego hay caminos y pistas que acceden a sitios del embalse, pero que lo bordeen, que yo recuerde, no hay más carreteras  :Embarrassment: 

Lo más recomendable sería tirar por la N430 y si vemos el embalse, pues bajar hacia el puente de Cogolludo y demás  :Wink:

----------


## cantarin

Ok Federico.

Simplemente era una pregunta, es que no lo sabía y me parecia un poco raro que estuviera tan largo del embalse. Bueno ya veremos como nos vas orientando. Que sejuro que el Capitán nos lleva a todos a buen puerto!!!! jejejeje.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues hoy, bicheando por ahí, he dado con una cosa muy valiosa  :Smile: 

Aaquí os dejo algo, cuando tengáis un ratito libre, podéis echarle un vistazo a estos dos vídeos que vienen ni que pintado para lo de la KDD.

Es un capítulo del programa de Canal Extremadura "Extremadura desde el aire". El capítulo trata sobre toda la zona de la Siberia Extremeña, concretamente, se ve todo lo que vamos a ver en la KDD en los Lagos del Guadiana.

Son todas, tomas aéreas de los embalses, montes y poblaciones que vamos a ver durante la KDD, y hay algunas vistas de pájaro como las de García de Sola y Cijara que son realmente impresionantes :ekk:

Algunas de las vistas del capítulo os sonarán de las imágenes que tomé este verano en mi ruta anual por estas bellas tierras.

Aquí están los enlaces  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7c8z...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJrc_...eature=related

----------


## ben-amar

Realmente precioso, esos valles, pueblos, los montes de Toledo y lo nuestro, los embalses.
Muy bien hecho ese reportaje.
Gracias,Federico.

----------


## REEGE

El vídeo lo dice... "donde hay agua, todo está vivo"... Preciosos lugares para disfrutar de grandiosos pueblos y embalses... Buena elección habéis tenido!!!
Yo no podré estar, púes me toca trabajar... pero sé que estaré bien informado y verá muchas cosas gracias a vuestras fotografías. Saludos y preparaos ya, que os queda poquito.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, se va acercando lo de la KDD y hay que ir viendo ya el tema, quiénes se quieren apuntar a la misma e ir viendo el tema de alojamientos y demás para el/los que quieran hacer noche allí...

Antes de eso, quería comentaros algo.

Aparte del tema de la climatología, que bueno, dentro de no mucho podremos saber más o menos como va a estar el asunto para esas fechas... os quería comentar algo que, no había tenido en cuenta y que se me había escapado comentar, pero que es importante.

Por la experiencia que tengo de otros años que he estado por la zona pescando, la fecha en la que tenemos prevista la KDD, es muy proclive al tema de nieblas... y como se nos metan las nieblas entre medio de la KDD, ya la hemos liao  :Cool: 

Digo esto porque, hombre, los que os desplacéis y demás para ir a la KDD y que nos salga con nieblas, pues es una gran ******, no vamos a poder ver nada, pues allí las nieblas para cuando quieran levantar, ya se nos ha ido el día, y encima, oscureciendo a las 5 y media de la tarde, pues ya me diréis lo que nos va a dar tiempo de ver... sumar además lo que sería andar por esas carreteras entre medio de los montes y con nieblas...  :Embarrassment: 

Ya han sido un par de veces las que he pasado por las carreteras de toda esa zona, y aunque las conocemos, nunca es plato de buen gusto andar por esas carreteras con esta climatología, con el piso mojado por la niebla y la propia niebla, y entre las curvas que hay en algunas, la estrechez de algunas y además, los bicharracos que hay por esos montes, pues vas todo el camino con los mismísimos puestos en la garganta  :Embarrassment: 

Por eso, os quería comentar que si queréis, se podría posponer para más adelante, pues aparte, hay más puntos que son a favor de poder posponerla para más adelante, como por ejemplo:

* Más adelante, el tema de nieblas baja bastante... eso no quiere decir que no podamos encontrárnoslas, pero más adelante, el porcentaje es bastante inferior a que se puedan producir...
* Más adelante, pasado el grueso del invierno, el frío poco a poco irá tendiendo a remitir por lo que la temperatura será más agradable
* Los días, pasadas las fiestas a final de año, irán aumentando, con más horario de sol, fundamental para que nos de a visitar más lugares, con más tranquilidad y no tener que ir a toda carrera.
* Los embalses, seguramente, se encontrarán más llenos todavía  :Smile: , y si tenemos suerte y le da por llover por esas fechas, podríamos incluso verlos desembalsar... bueno, esto ya sería mucha coincidencia, pero tal y como están los embalses, sobre todo Cijara y La Serena que están bastante altos y además siendo embalses de cabecera, no es del todo descabellado pensar en ello  :Embarrassment: 
* Más adelante, conforme se vaya alejando el invierno y se vaya acercando la primavera, toda la zona vuelve a "cobrar vida", todo se cubre de un manto verde que con el contraste del agua se vuelve precioso, no como ahora que, a no ser que haya crecido hierba últimamente después de mi última visita, la zona seguirá pareciendo el desierto de Jornadia  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Por todo ello, si os parece, se podría posponer para más adelante la KDD, por ejemplo a partir de mediados de Febrero ya podría ser una fecha bastante buena...

Ahora bien, si los que tenéis pensado venir, queréis que la hagamos ahora en Diciembre, pues como queráis, por mí, ningún problema  :Wink: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Veamos lo qque piensan los demas, conozco un poco las carreteras de por ahí y puedo asegurar que cuando me han pillado esas nieblas, no ves absolutamente nada.

----------


## jasg555

> Veamos lo qque piensan los demas, conozco un poco las carreteras de por ahí y puedo asegurar que cuando me han pillado esas nieblas, no ves absolutamente nada.


 Muchos días de niebla me ha chupado a las orillas de esos embalses y, como dicen Federico y Ben Amar, cuando cae no levanta.

Sin embargo, cualquier día de Febrero con sol, te tienes que quitar la chaqueta y es de lo más agradable... La prueba es que algunos bases se activan, ¿eh Federico?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> conozco un poco las carreteras de por ahí y puedo asegurar que cuando me han pillado esas nieblas, no ves absolutamente nada.





> Muchos días de niebla me ha chupado a las orillas de esos embalses y, como dicen Federico y Ben Amar, cuando cae no levanta.


Típica niebla de la zona en esas fechas (no pongo la imagen directa porque es enorme  :Wink: ): http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11032364




> Sin embargo, cualquier día de Febrero con sol, te tienes que quitar la chaqueta y es de lo más agradable... La prueba es que algunos bases se activan, ¿eh Federico?


Jejejeje, como lo sabes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por mi nigun problema, pues ese finde lo tenia un poco lleno y no quiero faltar a esta KDD, y además, lo que dices del tiempo..... :Embarrassment: . A ver que dicen los demás  :Wink: .

----------


## Salut

Buff!! Pal puente de la constitucion en principio iremos a ver a la familia, así que no creo que vaya a poder ir. De todas formas, la cercanía de Valdecaballeros me tienta MUCHO...

* Salut asalta-industrias-abandonadas  :Big Grin:

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Por mí no tengo problema en retrasar la quedada, asi que si lo quiere la mayoría, pues se busca otro momento para hacerla. Un saludo y vamos viendo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Buff!! Pal puente de la constitucion en principio iremos a ver a la familia, así que no creo que vaya a poder ir. De todas formas, la cercanía de Valdecaballeros me tienta MUCHO...
> 
> * Salut asalta-industrias-abandonadas


Te refieres a la abandonada C.N. Valdecaballeros??  :Confused: 

Hace tiempo estuve allí dentro, por lo menos se podía entrar, vimos las garitas que había en la entrada, la zona en donde se deberían haber colocado los reactores y demás  :Embarrassment: 

Lo único que no pudimos entrar es dentro del edificio de la central... estaba todo sellado... pero vamos, no creo que haya dentro nada interesante... o quién sabe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Te refieres a la abandonada C.N. Valdecaballeros?? 
> 
> Hace tiempo estuve allí dentro, por lo menos se podía entrar, vimos las garitas que había en la entrada, la zona en donde se deberían haber colocado los reactores y demás 
> 
> Lo único que no pudimos entrar es dentro del edificio de la central... estaba todo sellado... pero vamos, no creo que haya dentro nada interesante... o quién sabe 
> 
> Un saludo.



¿Con que centrales nucleares abandonadas....? Tu dime donde está y veras como os despejo el camino y entro yo al edificio de la central.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Jurjur, parece que aqui _semos_ unos cuantos asalta-lugares-abandonaos jijiji

Pues sí, me tienta bastante Valdecaballeros... aunque quede poca cosa.

Dejo este enlace para quien lo quiera conocer un poco:
http://loslugaresolvidados.blogspot....aballeros.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Jurjur, parece que aqui semos unos cuantos asalta-lugares-abandonaos* jijiji
> 
> Pues sí, me tienta bastante Valdecaballeros... aunque quede poca cosa.
> 
> Dejo este enlace para quien lo quiera conocer un poco:
> http://loslugaresolvidados.blogspot....aballeros.html


Interesante documento Salut  :Wink: . 

Aquí en Sevilla hay algunas naves y casas abandonadas, y es que pasas por lo puerta un día, y otro, y como que te pica la curiosidad, hasta que un día entras. Aunque en la ciudad lo tienes que hacer por la noche o en verano a las 16:00  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jurjur, parece que aqui _semos_ unos cuantos asalta-lugares-abandonaos jijiji
> 
> Pues sí, me tienta bastante Valdecaballeros... aunque quede poca cosa.
> 
> Dejo este enlace para quien lo quiera conocer un poco:
> http://loslugaresolvidados.blogspot....aballeros.html


Gracias por el enlace Salut, muy bueno  :Wink: , veo que está poco más o menos de cuando yo estuve  :Smile: 

Este año lo que sí me he fijado, que desde Castilblanco no he visto el techo ese rojo... no sé si será porque lo han quitado... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Será hgora ya de ir organizando la KDD? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 
Decid que opinais


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

> ¿Será hgora ya de ir organizando la KDD?
> Decid que opinais
> 
> 
> Un Saludo.


Pues sí, ahora que parece que viene el buen tiempo, antes de que haga mucho calor.

Creo que la cosa andaba por La Siberia Extremeña y los "grandes lagos", a ver cómo anda Federico de tiempo.

----------


## ben-amar

Ni frio ni valor, la epoca mejor.
Federicooooooooooooooo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por embalses al 100%
> 
> 
> ¿Será hgora ya de ir organizando la KDD?
> 
> 
> Pues sí, ahora que parece que viene el buen tiempo, antes de que haga mucho calor.
> 
> Creo que la cosa andaba por La Siberia Extremeña y los "grandes lagos"


Hola chicos  :Smile: 

Pues sí, ahora parece ser que el tiempo está más asentado así que va a ir siendo hora de ir moviendo ficha... :Big Grin: 




> a ver cómo anda Federico de tiempo.


Ahí ando... últimamente voy de tiempo bastante pillado  :Frown: 

A ver si pronto tengo más tiempo para ponerme de lleno con lo de la KDD, que no hay que dejarlo demorar más  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

Este año espero que pueda participar de dicha reunión, haré lo posible en cuanto tengais alguna fecha y algun lugar previstos...aunque desde esta esquina norteña sea un handicap cualquier distancia de la península jejeje...pero nada me gustaría más que participar de esos momentos que a buen seguro serán ejemplares.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Ya que cuando pase ésta semana, previsiblemente comenzará el buen tiempo...

Se sabe algo de alguna KDD en el foro??????????

Un saludo y espero respuesta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FEDE

> Ya que cuando pase ésta semana, previsiblemente comenzará el buen tiempo...
> 
> Se sabe algo de alguna KDD en el foro??????????
> 
> Un saludo y espero respuesta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yo estoy deseando que alguien organice una para apuntarme  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya que cuando pase ésta semana, previsiblemente comenzará el buen tiempo...
> 
> Se sabe algo de alguna KDD en el foro??????????
> 
> Un saludo y espero respuesta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Si anda, que entra fiestas y lluvias al final nos pilla el verano y todo el calor. Yo creo que va siendo hora de irlo organizando ya, ¿no creeis? :Wink: .

----------


## santy

Eso mismo iba a decir yo, que antes de que se nos vengan los calores encima, sería cuestión de organizar algo, así que empezar a proponer sitios, y vamos ya un poco en serio con este tema, que ya va siendo hora de que nos volvamos a juntar.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, no zse puede dejar por mas tiempo, la calor se acerca.
Propongo que sea Iznajar; podria, ademas, tratar de concertar una visita al interior de esta grande.
Cerca tenemos tambien Malpasillo y Cordobilla

----------


## FEDE

> Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, no zse puede dejar por mas tiempo, la calor se acerca.
> Propongo que sea Iznajar; podria, ademas, tratar de concertar una visita al interior de esta grande.
> Cerca tenemos tambien Malpasillo y Cordobilla


Hola Ángel  :Smile: 

Por mi encantado, estoy deseando de volver a ver a los amigos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

No es por menospreciar Iznájar, pero creo que se la debemos a F. Lázaro en la Siberia Extremeña. Es la última que estaba planeada. Creo que se aplazó por la niebla que había en la zona, y no se ha vuelto a hablar de ella.

----------


## REEGE

Pues esperar a ver si termina sus "MEGACONSTRUCCIONES" y nos dedica un poquito más de tiempo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Y organiza la KDD en su zona y podemos disfrutar de la Siberia Extremeña y de un buen día!!
F. Lázaro... ¿donde estás?????????????????' :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Los terrines

Eso, eso, a ver si puedo acercarme a saludaros en persona por la  Serena y la Siberia extremeña.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo tengo el cuerpo hecho a los Grandes Lagos de la Siberia Extremeña pero es que Federico no da señales de vida desde que se hizo arquitecto  :Wink: 

Lo de Iznajar lo mantengo como alternativa si os parece bien.
Un saludo a todos y que nos veamos pronto, ya hay ganas :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nosotros tenemos aplazado el viaje a los Grandes Lagos hasta que se organizase la KDD. A ver si nos ponemos en serio y lo terminamos de organizar ya, que tengo ganas de conoceros a todos :Wink: .


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## FEDE

> Nosotros tenemos aplazado el viaje a los Grandes Lagos hasta que se organizase la KDD. *A ver si nos ponemos en serio y lo terminamos de organizar ya*, que tengo ganas de conoceros a todos.
> 
> 
> Un Saludo.


En serio, a ver lo que dice el amigo F. Lázaro que últimamente anda un poco ocupado, pero creo que lo primero es proponer una fecha, yo creo que me puedo adaptar, siempre que sea a partir del mes de mayo, ya que este mes tengo varios compromisos de comuniones, y además la feria del pueblo, ¿qué os parece el primer fin de semana de Junio? por favor opinar, y proponer fechas.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## maria fresnedas

Yo propongo otra fecha, Fede es que REEGE trabaja el primer finde de junio asi que si os da igual, propongo el anterior o el posterior a ese, en definitiva o el 28-29 de mayo o si es en junio el 11-12, ¿que os parece?, más que nada porque nosotros podamos asistir. Un saludo. :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Podeis ponerlo cuando querais, pero a mí me vendría mejor para el 18-19. Pero si sale otra fecha no pasa nada, me vendría bien también :Wink: .

----------


## maria fresnedas

Hola embalses al 100%, con la fecha que tu propones nosotros estamos en las mismas porque REEGE trabaja un finde si y otro no, entonces ese no podriamos, asi que si tu puedes adaptarte a nosotros nos viene bien las fechas que yo propuse, pero bueno ya también lo que se acuerde. Un saludo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Como durante mayo no puede Fede, me parece mejor el 18-19 de junio, aunque yo estoy abierto a cualquier fecha.

----------


## santy

Hola a todos, a mi me viene mejor el finde que ha propuesto María, el de 11 y 12 de Junio, así Fede ya parece que no tiene problemas, y de paso María y REEGE, también podrían asistir, lo digo también, porque los demás parece que tenemos el calendario un poco más flexible.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

POR FAVOR, seguir dando vuestras opiniones y propuesta de días para la KDD. la idea es de que nos encontremos cuantos más mejor  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

A mi ese a primera vista y no pasando nada el 11 y 12 de junio me viene genial al igual que el 28 y 29 de Mayo... pero poner el que os venga bien a vosotros ya que sois los que habéis comenzado ésto de las KDD`s y no estaría bien que por nosotros dos, gente que no pueda éstas fechas, se quede sin poder asistir... Un saludo y haber si se consigue hacer ya!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Lo importante es que F. Lazaro comienze a moverse, la fecha sera consensuada entre todos.

----------


## REEGE

Con el de la "reformita"... éste tío en vez de una reformita se está haciendo una presa ahora que tienen agua... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Vamos F. Lázaro ves buscando posada a tus amigos de Embalses.net!!!!!!

----------


## santy

Lo importante es que demos ideas de fechas, y como estáis diciendo, que la gente de la zona nos diga algo.
REEGE, te pongas como te pongas, esta vez no te escapas, te quiero ver allí el primero :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Un saludo a todos

----------


## FEDE

> Lo importante es que F. Lazaro comienze a moverse, la fecha sera consensuada entre todos.


Así es Ángel, pero pienso que todo lo que podamos ir viendo, se lo facilitaremos al amigo F. Lázaro, y además para ver quién está interesado en asistir y quién no, o no puede.

Mañana tratare de hablar con F. Lázaro, a ver que piensa el.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Pues ya van 3 fechas, a saber:
28-29/mayo
11-12/junio
18-19/junio

Y, sabiendo que esta vez contamos con Reege y Maria, los primeros en apuntarse son, sea la fecha que sea:
Ben-Amar y Ben-Amar Jr.





A ver, los siguientes

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro... ¿donde estás?????????????????'


Con la paleta y la mezcla desde que sale hasta que se pone el sol  :Stick Out Tongue: , aunque por desgracia, he tenido que interrumpir la albañilería espero que por poco tiempo...  :Frown: 

En cuanto a lo de la KDD, como ahora tengo más tiempo, me pondré manos a la obra  :Wink: . La ruta que tengo en mente para la KDD es Alange (no puedo decir nada todavía en abierto, pero ya sabéis lo que es), y también, dar un garbeo por La Serena y aledaños...

En cuanto a las fechas, las que ha propuesto Ángel me parecen estupendas. No tengo ningún problema con ellas (hasta la fecha). Cada uno que ponga la que mejor le convenga, y así, sabremos por qué fecha optamos  :Wink:

----------


## Los terrines

A mí me interesa acudir, por lo menos a una parte, ya que los fines de semana los tengo algo ocupados, pero no podría ninguno de los dos primeros de junio. 

Así, 28/29 de mayo y 18/19 de junio, por lo menos podría asistir en parte, ya que estaré en la Serena y si tengo que hacer cosas de mi trabajo creo que podría compaginarlo con la quedada.

Saludos

----------

